
Books from Phoenix Inside Out series - pvsukale3
https://shankardevy.com/phoenix-book/
======
jamra
Is this worth getting? I would like to spend a little time with Phoenix, but
I'm not sure if this content is up to date or if it's well written.

~~~
pvsukale3
I am currently reading this book. Currently in chapter 2. So far author's
explanations have been really good. Although this book has a chapter on Elixir
it's main focus is in Phoenix. He introduces enough Elixir to work with
Phoenix.

~~~
thejosh
You should learn elixir before phoenix. Phoenix is just elixir.

~~~
andruby
I don’t necessarily agree. I think you can learn both at the same time.

A decade ago, I learned Ruby through the original Agile Web Development with
Rails book. Afterwards I read Ruby-only books. I think both approaches work.
The most important thing is probably keeping the learner engaged. For me,
being able to create something I wanted (a webapp) quickly, was rewarding
enough to keep me going.

~~~
ajmurmann
I learned Ruby and Rails at the same time just like you and many others. I
found that people I got to work with who had learned Ruby first and then Rails
had a clearer understanding of how things actually work. Rails was doing so
much magic that some people never learned how things work without Rails.
Autoloading is the strongest example that comes to mind.

------
ComSubVie
Just tried to buy using PayPal - the $69 package. PayPal tells me that it
would pay $82.80 without reason? I aborted the transaction.

~~~
JimDabell
PayPal gives me a reason:

> Your card will be charged $82.80, including $13.80 for VAT in United
> Kingdom.

$82.80 is $69.0.0 + 20%, so presumably wherever you are is charging 20% tax of
some sort.

------
wildster
I am really liking the shopping cart app tutorial with great use of Contexts.

------
orsenthil
What is Phoenix? The site doesn't give an introduction.

~~~
profquail
It’s a web framework written in Elixir; I haven’t used it myself, but have
seen others commenting here on HN and saying it’s similar to (but not an exact
clone of) Ruby on Rails.

[http://phoenixframework.org](http://phoenixframework.org)

~~~
weeksie
It was only ever superficially similar and is becoming less so over time.

------
coolpebble
I read 'Mastering Phoenix Framework'. The stuff I found online is too
scattered and lacks the flow and cohesiveness that you can get from a book.

